
Doxa: incentivized social media devoted to the highest quality - enodios
https://doxa.network
======
felixgassner
Your website is beautiful, in near of perfection! I have one question: how
does one get paid exactly? Is it with ethereum itself?

~~~
enodios
Yes, with ether itself.

Contributors will have the option of either being paid directly in ether, or
being paid in "community tokens" which can be immediately or later exchanged
for ether according to a bancor-style exchange protocol.

And thanks! Glad you like it.

------
enodios
Hey everyone, I'm Travis Hairfield, founder of Doxa. I'll be here to answer
any questions you have, or just to take feedback.

Thanks for your time!

------
pwaivers
I really like the vision. When do you plan to have Doxa itself up an running?

~~~
enodios
The alpha is in development and should be ready in Q4 2018

------
jihoon796
Yet another social media platform on Ethereum...how many of these do we need?

Read your blog, but I fail to see how you'd be able to attract enough of a
following to make this worth the effort for users.

~~~
enodios
Honestly, a lot more, at least until we get them right.

I think we are going to see a cambrian explosion of crypto social media
platforms as people experiment with different incentive structures, and learn
what kind of content is created by particular structures.

And building the initial momentum is definitely going to be a big challenge,
but one that will be mitigated by the reward system of a community-owned
platform. The value of a social media platform is not in the software, but in
the social network. With cryptocurrrency-based networks, it will be easier
than ever for users to share in the fruits of creating that network.

